# Official: Retro wheels are a GO!



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

VW has officially told parts managers that they can now order a new accessory wheels for the Beetle. Among them is this really cool retro wheel that reminds us all of the wheels on the original Beetle. The wheel will be offered as a 17" wheel with the retro chrome center. 










http://askavwsalesguy.com/blog/2011/6/27/official-vw-will-offer-retro-wheels-for-2012-beetle.html


----------



## gringoloco2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

Does not look right.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

I like it


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

I like.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Chrome!*

Käfer-esque:


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

Very interesting shots of the wheels. Are they modded at all? The pictures previous seem to indicate a silver color not black but I have to say the black treatment is great. I wish the turbo model had them as an option. Is the chrome a replaceable ring too?


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Nope....*

It's original!

As seen here at the factory in Puebla:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

interna said:


> It's original!
> 
> As seen here at the factory in Puebla:


Hmmm....You're from Wolfsburg?
You have access to lots of Beetle pictures not posted elsewhere?
interna......internaL....internal VW employee perhaps?

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

There is also a white version:










The black version will be the stock 17" wheel on the base Beetle model here in the U.S. The outer chrome trim ring is removable as is the center chrome disc. Underneath is an alloy wheel that looks like a steel wheel. The cool thing here is that you could refinish the base wheel (take it to a shop to be painted for example) and have it match the body color or chrome the entire thing. You'll end up with a cool retro aircooled looking wheel.

-jamie


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Wow, a denim blue in "real" live!*

Here the 17''-Circle Black-Wheels without chrome ring and disc:


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> There is also a white version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could just have the outer chrome ring and inner chrome ring painted in the vehicle body colour. 

I'm really looking forward to see what people do.

The pics here of the denim blue looks really retro. Imagine that with matching wheels !


----------



## 55reasons (Aug 5, 2011)

Here. I took this photo will my cell phone the other day. This looked pretty good on the car:


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 55reasons (Aug 5, 2011)

What it needs is something like this:

20" at least, and about an inch lower ride height.

...and then some Brembo 4-pistons, and a boost upgrade.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## mannysalsero (Jul 7, 2011)

I hear you on your opinion :laugh: 

iPinch

Today 10:27 AM55reasons
What it needs is something like this:

20" at least, and about an inch lower ride height.

...and then some Brembo 4-pistons, and a boost upgrade.


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

I wasn't sure about the retro wheels at first, but the modding possibilities are quite good with the chrome trim and caps.

17s are fine by me too,....I think they look great, it just needs a little lowering is all.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I like the taller sidewall. They're using 55 profile... 215/55/17 

I think this style in steel is a better option... cheaper and lighter. 



interna said:


> Käfer-esque:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

I might get them for my Golf


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

This is the only retro wheel that should be on the 2012.


----------



## yellow99 (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow, that looks sick with the porsche 911 fuchs!


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I particularly like the 70's-looking steel wheels with the chrome hubcaps and beauty rings. The beauty rings are a lot cheaper and easier way to get a sort of whitewall look, and I have a feeling that these retro wheels would be a lot less expensive to replace in the event of "curbing."


----------



## Beetle58 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'd buy the car just for the retro wheels alone!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

interna said:


> Here the 17''-Circle Black-Wheels without chrome ring and disc:


 What's that color? Denim or Leftover Blue???


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Apparently the wheel gap is VERY retro as well. :facepalm: 



iPinch said:


> VW has officially told parts managers that they can now order a new accessory wheels for the Beetle. Among them is this really cool retro wheel that reminds us all of the wheels on the original Beetle. The wheel will be offered as a 17" wheel with the retro chrome center.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Cadenza_7o said:


> What's that color? Denim or Leftover Blue???


 Must be Denim Blue. It's lighter than I thought it'd be. Now I may go with Platinum gray after all.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Since this is a real photo presumably taken in the Puebla plant, I'd have to say yes. This is much lighter than the drawings I've seen of Denim Blue. Platinum Gray may now be my first choice.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd call that more of a washed out Denim blue. Or robbins egg blue.. Combine that with a blue interior and it is definitely girly: All it needs is some flower stickers.
I'd go for the Platinum Gray myelf


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah, that photo reminds me of a color available on air-cooled Beetles in the early 70s. It's too light. But maybe the photo was shot under very bright illumunination or something. I love the Denim Blue in the previous artist sketches and what shows on the VW.com configuror, but if it's actually this light shade of blue, I'll definitely go with the Gray. Reef blue is very nice, but unfortunately only available on the turbo. I'm a little surprised VW didn't offer more color choices for this debut model, but maybe it was for reasons of cost. 

I'm also beginning to like the Candy White with the Turbine wheels.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

fiftysomething said:


> Yeah, that photo reminds me of a color available on air-cooled Beetles in the early 70s. It's too light. But maybe the photo was shot under very bright illumunination or something. I love the Denim Blue in the previous artist sketches and what shows on the VW.com configuror, but if it's actually this light shade of blue, I'll definitely go with the Gray. Reef blue is very nice, but unfortunately only available on the turbo. I'm a little surprised VW didn't offer more color choices for this debut model, but maybe it was for reasons of cost.
> 
> I'm also beginning to like the Candy White with the Turbine wheels.


It is possible that that was shot under fluorescent lights so the color may be off some.
The white looks good on the outside but I couldn't stand it on the dash. Carbon fiber would look good but again you have to get a turbo to get that.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Supposed release in SoCal is Sept. 19......


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

those retrowheels have potential...
check out what I quickly photoshopped together:


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

Chillout said:


> those retrowheels have potential...
> check out what I quickly photoshopped together:


I see what you did there... and like it  

But I'm curious to see how these might look on, say, a Golf... opcorn:


----------



## kumbang (Feb 5, 2001)

So how much are they and when can I get them? I might look at putting them on a GTI...


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Chillout said:


>


Do they still make white rim tires?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Do they still make white rim tires?



Here ya go......

http://store.cokertire.com/tire-styles/radial-tires/wide-whitewall.html?adjclear=true


But nothing in a 17 inch.....


----------



## Burb (Aug 11, 2011)

I remember scrubbing my mom's whitewalls when I got in trouble as a child.


----------



## intoflatlines (Jun 27, 2008)

kumbang said:


> So how much are they and when can I get them? I might look at putting them on a GTI...


I'm with you on this one.. I think these would look amazing for my car in winter mode, but I fear that the cost would be too high to justify.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Chillout said:


> those retrowheels have potential...
> check out what I quickly photoshopped together:


Ye sir


----------



## v-dub88 (Nov 17, 2007)

kumbang said:


> So how much are they and when can I get them? I might look at putting them on a GTI...












Your welcome


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Wow...love them on that white GTI!


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

sonic_va said:


> Wow...love them on that white GTI!


 No kidding... bet they look good on a black Golf/GTI as well.


----------



## cWade (May 26, 2010)

*Coker*

They can make custom wheels for you.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

They are on ebay now...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/17-2012-Vol...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

http://bit.ly/yfNfqF


----------



## v-dub88 (Nov 17, 2007)

autoxdriver said:


> http://bit.ly/yfNfqF


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## v-dub88 (Nov 17, 2007)

I Should let you guys know this isn't my car It's this guys, Paul at Keffer Vw facebook him


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Sweet. :thumbup:

Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2011)

Chillout said:


> those retrowheels have potential...
> check out what I quickly photoshopped together:


I want to build this for the showroom....or has someone down it already?


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

Okay... definitely offering up some Portos in trade for these...


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## a6m5zerosen (Jan 21, 2012)

Who makes those Porsche Fuchs style wheels? Are they 18"? Where can I buy these?


----------



## MKIIIislove (Jul 29, 2010)

anyone have a set they want to trade for stock alloys off a 2012 tdi golf?


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

@[email protected] : i would love to see that! No-one has done it yet... this was my photoshop, and my car is still planned to look this way one day, but I decided to go for Porsche Fuchs rims instead of these disc ones.


----------



## MKIIIislove (Jul 29, 2010)

seriously want these so bad. anyone have some fs


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

a6m5zerosen said:


> Who makes those Porsche Fuchs style wheels? Are they 18"? Where can I buy these?


 I believe only 17" 

Empi wheels


----------



## enfamy (Mar 6, 2012)

anyone have details on this?


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks great, but 400 dollars for hub caps, absurd.

OK, a long time ago but, 65 chevy super sport, came with great looking hub caps spinners etc., but every month for a week i change it up and put what we use to call Baby Moons on:

Plain chrome cap that covered the lug area and still showed the rest of the wheel, similar to the VW look, but without any logos.

But at $ 2.50 a hub cap, even reasonable back then.

This would work, factor in steel wheels + http://www.jbugs.com/category/vw-4-lug-pattern-wheels-hubcaps-accessories.html

That would be a great look for anytime but if after getting all the parts they were reasonable in price it would be a killer winter setup.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, the arrangement in post number 41 looks excellent! I almost bought a set that's on sale with the tires for less than a thousand dollars at my local dealer! I have a white TDI Bug that is not lowered and those 17s with the 215/55's would demand a lowered suspension to look decent. 

Since I've been around the block with a lowered suspension, I am not interested. Looking cool is one thing' but I'm now too old to appreciate the firmer ride.


----------



## Jetta2o (Jul 14, 2013)

Can I still get these somewhere?


----------

